# Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990?



## Shaha (Oct 20, 2015)

Good Morning All. While I am applying for citizenship application, found this question under Previous travel to Australia as- Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990? Yes or No. And I am really confused about it. I first came in Australia 5 years back and till now I am here as PR. However, just for 2 times, I had been overseas for short holiday. Can anyone help me out which should I tick 'Yes' or 'No'?

Thank you.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes...........


----------

